# Sergeant Joseph (Joe) Schuengel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Joseph (Joe) Schuengel

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Missouri State Highway Patrol
Missouri*
End of Watch: Friday, October 15, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 47
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Aircraft accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 15, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Joe Schuengel was killed in a helicopter crash while returning to Spirit of St. Louis Airport in one of the department's traffic enforcement helicopters.

He had dropped off several other troopers and was returning to the airport when the Bell 206B helicopter experienced a probable mechanical failure. It is believed he was able to maneuver the aircraft to avoid nearby houses before crashing into a residential street on Horseshoe Ridge Road.

Residents and responding officers immediately responded to the scene, but Sergeant Schuengel had been killed on impact.

Sergeant Schuengel had served with the Missouri State Highway Patrol for 17 years.

Agency Contact Information
Missouri State Highway Patrol
Public Affairs Office
1510 E. Elm Street
Jefferson City, MO 65102

Phone: (573) 751-3313

_*Please contact the Missouri State Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Schuengel


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

